# Handy Virus !?



## TobGod (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi und frohe Wheinachten erstmal! Ich fand kein anderes Forum für diese Anfrage. Also: Ich glaube, dass mein Handy sich irgendwie irgendwo einen Virus eingefangen hat, weil immer wenn ich es anmache steht dort nach der PIN-Abfrage erstmal "Mitteilung wird gesendet" Dann kann man solange garnichts machen, bis die Mitteilung versendet ist. Danach kommt das gewohnte Bild mit dem Netz und den Batterieanzeigen usw. Nach ca. 15 Sekunden versendet er wieder eine Mitteilung. Und immer so weiter  . Ich habe ein Nokia 6310i . Falls jemand das Problem kennt und/oder eine Lösung weiß, wie man so einen "Virus" entfernen kann --> PLZ HELP


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2003)

Viren auf Handys habe ich noch nie gesehen    
Schau mal auf  deine Handy-Rechnung, ob er die Mittelungen wirklich versendet. Dann solltest du es besser auslassen   und zum nächsten Handyshop laufen. 
Mir fällt im Moment auch kein Virenscanner ein  
Ausser für PDAs, da funktioniert E-Trust Antivirus.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Tim C. (25. Dezember 2003)

Geh in den nächsten Handyladen.

Zwar sehe ich bei einem 6310i noch nicht ganz so tragische Möglichkeiten, wie bei all den Handys mit Symbian drauf, aber es ist doch klar, dass bei einem umfangreicheren Betriebssystem für Handys mit Java Support auch früher oder später solche Sachen auftreten.

Ich meine, das gabs auch schonmal für ältere Handys sowas in der Art.


----------



## Nino (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich denke mit einem Softwareupdate sollte das Problem behoben werden.


----------



## TobGod (25. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich das Handy mit so nem Kabel an PC anschließe, erkennt WinXP das Handy dann als Wechseldatenträger ? Dann könnte ich es theoretisch doch mit nem Virenscanner durchsuchen ?


----------



## Nino (25. Dezember 2003)

Also ich glaube nicht das das funktionieren würde  
Auch wenn es erkannt wird, wird der Virenscanner den Handy-Virus(falls vorhanden) nicht erkennen


----------



## chibisuke (25. Dezember 2003)

Nein ein handy ist nunmal kein Wechseldatenträger. Der EEPROM des handys hatt meist nichtmal ne FAT struktur.

Ausnahmen stellen hier lediglich jede dar die einen MP3 player besitzen, da man irgendwie die MP3s übertragen muss, das ist aber ein getrennter speicher und hatt mit dem handy selbst nicht viel zu tun.

Des weiteren wird kein virenscanner für nen PC nen virus auf nem handy erkennen.

Wenn du JAVA programme auf dem handy hast dann lösch sie mal (Heruntergeladene spiele, etc.) und wenn das nix bringt dann flash dir firmware des handys neu.


----------



## CiTor (6. Januar 2004)

Ach was, ich meine Firmware flashen is ja alles gut und Recht. Wenn du jedoch nicht so viel Ahnung vom Handy hast, würde ich als erstes Mal sicher in den nächsten Handyshop pilgern und dort mal von deinem Problem erzählen.. dann wird das Teil kurz eingeschickt und du bekommst wieder ein funktionierendes Ding zurück. Falls du nicht darauf verzichten kannst schau doch mal auf ner Nokia Community page vorbei. Dort findest du sicher irgendwelche Kniffe die du noch ausprobieren könntest.


----------

